# Callous/Scab on one elbow. Home Remedy?



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hi!

Denali has a red, sometimes slightly bloody patch on one elbow. It's starting to scab and there's two bumps. 
Vet said it's the beginning of a callous from laying on hard surfaces. Trouble is, she like laying on tile rather than on beds or couches.

He said I should apply some ointment to it and wanted to give me some kind of expensive yeast treatment stuff. I thought it was a little over board and didn't want to immediately jump to medication.

Is there any kind of home/natural remedy I can apply to the elbow? Some kind of ointment or lotion I can use to keep it from getting worse and help it heal?

Thanks!

Tahiry


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh, also, does anyone know why there's some cream or yellow in her coat? It's down her back, ears and head.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm not sure about a home remedy for the callous... gia, my 10yr old has them... tilden is 2yrs and does not (yet







). i have put (tea tree) oil on gia's elbows in the past just to soften them and keep them from bleeding -- but i believe that once they're there they're there to stay









the cream in her coat is not uncommon with wgsd -- it actually seems to be more common than not in the whites that i've seen in person. it can range from highlights to a completely cream dog.

check out this guy...


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh, thanks! I was just wondering if it was dirt or something.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Other posts on this topic:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1139670&page=0#Post1139548


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Wow! How did I just completely miss half of your post Camerafodder. Sorry!! lol
For some reason, I didn't even read the tea tree oil thing or look at the picture in there. Been a hectic day, thanks for the advice!


----------



## lutzy (Apr 20, 2006)

I use heel balm bought from a local walgreens..its used on cracked & irritated skin..works great


----------

